# Project: Silver Surfer



## beachbum86 (Sep 30, 2006)

Hiya mates, I'm new to this forum and would like to share some of my latest work. this mod started about the middle of last year and has been an on and off project. Recently i tried to finish everything to enter in a mod contest at PDXLAN (largest lan on the west coast) but was unable to do to parts not ariving in time. Since the worklog is is over 300 posts I'll do a flash foward on the progress.  The case started as a stock GlobalWin ycc 61f1 server case, very roomy and feature rich aluminum case.







 A review of the case HERE.

then after a lil elbow grease i now have this-


































If you are interested in the entire worklog and if its ok from the mods/admins here you can visit it here. Its on my website too but i havnt updated that in a while. Any questions and/or critisizm is more than welcome  I will try and keep this as up to date as i have time for, right now the case is about 90% finished...


----------



## JC316 (Sep 30, 2006)

Wow! I have got to hand it to you. Thats a helluva case. Great job!


----------



## Canuto (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice, good job.


----------



## pt (Sep 30, 2006)

great case mod  
post it in the case gallery when you can


----------



## Protius (Sep 30, 2006)

holy crap, very nice!


----------



## Alec§taar (Sep 30, 2006)

*Cool machine (named after one of the COOLEST characters there is in comicdom)*

See my subject-line/title above, & this photograph:






or






"The Silver Surfer: Master of the 'Power Cosmic'"



* ABSOLUTELY!

(Imagine your rig if it were chrome-plated? Now THAT, would be intense... & just like the Silver Surfer's "galactic glaze" skin!)

APK

P.S.=> Put that thru a GOOD inkjet & put it on that rig, somewhere (it looks VERY MUCH like the graphic image you have in place on it now in fact)... apk


----------



## beachbum86 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok last update for paint, Painting is Finished

Got some contrast in colors going on, Decided to paint my pwr/rst buttons and the top fan grills 99k black.
not just streight black though, I used- White pearl, Chrome flake and Black Old School flake. And re-cleared my side panel cause i could still feal my paint line .

Grills in primer-





Black flake, this stuff is awesome. Since its black on black the sparkles come out from nowhere lol, like a suprize.-








(just to let anyone know that might try and put regular craft flake in there paint, It WILL melt and wont sparkle, this is a special flake that is made for painting.... lol, ive seen someone try craft flake before)

Painted and flaked with no clear-





Buttons painted and flaked with no clear. When i apply the clear there will be no bumps-





Grills cleared..very smooth-





Buttons cleared, these will take a week or two to fully cure because i had to apply alot of clear to make it smooth.-





Side panel re-cleared, you can realy see some of the chrome flake in this picture though the pic still doesnt do justice. The orange peal will be gone at the cut and buff stage.-






Assembly starts soon 


Edit-
How come its not the image and just the link? I used the img coding....


----------

